# Well I did it and it went well!



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

First let me say that I placed an order with Pet Edge yesterday and I had my order in less than 24 hours. I wanted to get a super 2 speed Andis but they swayed me to a single speed 22350. They said it would stay cooler and be more than adequate for me. Also thw said you have to be moving fast for a higher speed. I was tempted to go for a #3 3/4FC for overall and a #30 for feet and pads. At the last minute I opted for the Oster comb attachment kit (Had a wider range of combs over the Andis set) Combs are recommended over a #30 blade which I was getting anyway. 1 curved scissor, nail clippers, ear powder, clipper blade cleaning and I was set.



It happened to be Toby's birthday today. (5 years old) I took before and after pics. Just have to figure out how to get them on the computer.



He came out great! I used the 1/2" #4 comb all over Top of head, side of head, down the ears, under his chin. Everywhere! Did his legs with 1/4" #2 comb and butt with 1/8" #1 comb ( and underneath the back end) Barely any scissoring around his head. #30 for pads and between pads.



Used Coat Handler 5 to 1 shampoo and the Coat Handler 15 to 1 conditioner. I did not do the 15 to 1 spray and leave. I did a 4 to 1 mix and conditioned him and left it for 5 minutes before rinsing. He was overdue for a haircut and din't want to take any chances. He came out beautifully silky smooth and what a nice, natural, easy scent!

Clipped his nails but still need to do his ears which aren't really bad at all.



Can't wait to show the pics. I also must give a LOT of credit to Toby for sitting so well for me. He could NOT have been any better!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds good! I thought you were soposed to use a #10 or #15 for the foot pads??? How did you come up with a #30 for that?


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't remeber. I have been on a few forums. I think Pet Edge may have told me a #30 to a #40. It cuts very fine and did a nice job. Also I believe most people were against me using the combs on the body because the finish would not be as good as using a blade. I was going to use the combs on the #10 blade. Pet Edge told me to use the combs on the #30 blade for a better finish cut. In any case I think the cut looks very good. I need a little work around the face. That was the toughest. Best part of using all combs was that I wasn't worried about nicks!

OK the pics look great and they are on Photobucket. Can't figure out how to invite people here to view them.

I think I will make Toby's cut a little longer next time. I used a 1/2" comb. I'll try the 3/4" comb next time. I cut the top of his toes too short. A groomer in Petco gave me some tips and showed me how to express his glands. I will do that in two weeks at his next bath. Around the eyes will need some practice. Did pretty good clipping his nails but he certainly didn't like that. I still need to do his ears but I thought we both needed a break. No going back to the groomer for me! 

btw I really love this Coat Handlers shampoo and conditioner. Funny thing is either the website or the bottle had said not to expect to see results for 3 or more baths. Can it get better than this?


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow. you did and awesome job. Toby looks great. 

I asked about the #30 blade because I have been using a #10 to do the pads and I am not that happy with that. I thought that with the #30 there would may be be the possibitly of nickeing the pads because it cuts so close. I guess that was not a problem though? 

Maybe I will try the #30 for the pads next time.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

he dosnt look that bad looks a lot smarter hes a wonderfull markings bless him his feet seem very short on top as well or is it just how the pic was taken

a 10 or a 15 is best for feet that what is used to do poodle feet 

xxx


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*Feet blade#*

I have used a #30 on the bottoms of the feet, but a # 15 for the top of the foot. I would not recommend a #40 for any thing except a comb attachment. I like a #40 with the combs better than a #30 with a comb. Your doggy looks very nice with his new haircut! I love grooming my girls, & it saves a lot of money!!


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had already stated that I goofed on the tops of his feet. I will do better next time.

I was going to use a #10 on the pads and between the pads but Pet Edge recommended the #30 or even a #40 I thought because it would nick less.

My niece is supposed to go halves on the equipment for her tiny poodle (whatever it is) Pet Edge was concerned with the coarser hair with the #40 and combs. So you think a #40 cuts better with the cobs than a #30?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

BoB/335 said:


> I had already stated that I goofed on the tops of his feet. I will do better next time.
> 
> I actually did not even notice the tops of his feet till it was again mentioned then I had to go back and look. How did you goof up if you were using a comb attatchment? I was just wondering so when I do my malti-poo I dont do the same thing.
> 
> When I did my malti poo last I used the #4 blade (with no attachment) on the body and legs. Maybe I should use a #5 on his legs next time? Do groomers usually go shorter on the legs? I had a little trouble getting the hair on his legs, the blade just did not seem to catch it very well.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

For his legs I used the #30 blade with a 1/4" comb. When I was using the #30 on the pads I came up around the tops of his toes to get the hair away from the nails to better see the nails. I'll just deal with the hair around the nails next time. This was also my first nail clipping.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh. I see. If he was a girl you could paint the nails


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

oh i wasnt cribbing i have to do a dogs feet like lis at work, i personaly dont like it bu evey 1 has there own style  i usally clip the legs of and flick off the feet with the same number then put the foot down them trim round it with the scissors then just flick it up with my fingers and pull it up and then clean out between the pads and toenails 

im going to get my self some nail polish at crufts lol not sure what shades yet 

i really love ur little boys markings i would love a dog in that honey shade its so pritty

xx


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I see you're a trainee dog groomer. Good for you! Must be very rewarding to be so creative. Not sure how much "fun" it would be with an uncooperative customer.

A groomer in Petco told me the same thing about the feet. (I brought him in to show him off) I will do a better job of his feet next time.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

oh i love it its the best job iv ever done  u will have him looking better and better aftyer each trim the only way u can lern he really is such a cutie 

xx


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Merrow. Do you have your own grooming business or do you work at a salon? Glad your on this forum. You really have been a big help. 

You said a #10 would work best on the pads. Why not a #30 is it to risky as far as nicking the pads? What do professional groomers use?

I really do not like using the #10 I was thinking about using a #15 or #30.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

in a slon for another lady who is teaching me 

pleased iv been a help.
iv never used the 30 or 40 they r just to short for our needs a 40 is what they use at the vets. the shortest we use on a body is a 7f or 10 in patchs if matted and we use a 15 to face feet and tail poodles which gived them the clean look but i know a lot of show ppl use a 10 especally on the white poodles.

i guess it is all persnal prefance but like iv said b4 i dont use clip on combs as we do a lot of scissor trims. but a 10 should be short enough for doing pads but i only shave teddys feet out when there is snow but iv trained him and i can scissor out all of his feet esaypezzy now and just trim them every 1 or 2 weeks when i do ears and nails and bum 

u can cut a dog with any blade but its just being carefull and the closer the clip the more chance of getting a clipper rash even if the clippers arnt hot 

xxx


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, What the heck. Thought I'd bump this to the top (to show off?) to show that a first-timer can do a good job. If fact that first cut was actually better than some of the ones after that. But the best part of a flub is that it grows back and you get another chance to get it right next time!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations on a job well done! 

I use a #40 blade for doing FFT on my Poodles, which leaves them shaved to the skin. For Luc, little Shih Tzu, I use the Wahl Mini Arco on the last setting (#40) to do his tummy, and shave between his pads. It works nicely, too, to remove just a tad of hair at in inner corners of his eyes. 

Happy grooming!


----------



## Dharlee (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow I am impressed you guys. I am a hairdresser by occupation and only ONCE did I ever clip Snickers. It was awful. But not because of him, he was great. I was just so scared I would hurt him. LOL he looked like Dobby from the Harry Potter books. I thought I would split my sides laughing. I admire you greatly for a job well done, but I will stick to people


----------

